# [SOLVED] MTNL down since morning



## Krow (Jul 1, 2013)

For the second time in a week my MTNL wifi internet connection is down. It's been down all day and I'm not sure what the problem is. Registered a complaint on their website and it disappeared after a couple of hours, but problem wasn't resolved. Filed complaint again. 

Last time it got connected late at night automatically, not sure if it will happen again. CC is useless.

If it helps, the DSL light is blinking continuously. Internet light is off. Power and WLAN are on. Is the problem with my modem or ISP?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

Krow.. 
Wifi has nothing to do with MTNL since you are with their ADSL connection, you said that DSL is blinking continuously , it means it is not able to connect though you have link available (is it blinking fast ?). 
If possible, check in modem logs or modem interface, what does that say ?


----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

Blinking is irregular, twice every three seconds or so. By modem interface you mean 192.168.1.1? What should I look for there?

Okay so logged into 192.168.1.1. Under device info, I see ADSL Line State: Down. 

System logs say stuff like "makenetchanneldial: err=-3001" and "no server available".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

in device info(or stats or similar page) check that both SNR values are above 15 & both attn values are below 45.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*



whitestar_999 said:


> in device info(or stats or similar page) check that both SNR values are above 15 & both attn values are below 45.



All values are N/A.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

If blinking is irregular then you have line issue, it won't get fixed automatically, complaint to get it fixed, simply say that there is no LINK. Rest they know. However, for time being , you may check check any loose connection, if there are joints then cut them and join them freshly. Generally if you have 12+ SNR and less than 40-45 attenuation then your net will work else it will not.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

It's a issue with MTNL. As you have already complained wait for them to fix it up.


----------



## Krow (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: MTNL down since morning*

Thanks for your help. The issue was with MTNL, repairman finally showed up and fixed some cut cables near my house. The good thing is, I took his number and will call him directly henceforth.


----------

